
Am I just a Figment of Someone's Imagination? - fortran77
https://www.chabad.org/library/article_cdo/aid/615042/jewish/Am-I-just-a-Figment-of-Someones-Imagination.htmI#utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=tw_en
======
Normille
I've long maintained [only partially in jest] that the Universe is figment of
my imagination.

As far as my personal experience of it goes; it didn't exist before I was born
and, unless I've seriously miscalculated on the non-existence of an afterlife,
it will wink out of existence the minute I pop my clogs. So, to all intents
and purposes, the Universe only exists while I'm around to experience it.

Sorry about that, the rest of you!

